# does anyone know the lift law formula



## CBrown (Apr 2, 2009)

hey guys does anyone know the lift law formula for a pick up truck?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

CBrown said:


> hey guys does anyone know the lift law formula for a pick up truck?


http://www.alljeep.com/tech/MA_lift_law.pdf

hope you have a calculator.


----------



## ma87k5 (Jan 21, 2008)

Is this formula still valid or is it just 2" no matter what you drive? Inspection stations are saying 2" only.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

ma87k5 said:


> Is this formula still valid or is it just 2" no matter what you drive? Inspection stations are saying 2" only.


Whats the difference what anyone here says? Are you going to lift your truck, and then go to the inspection station and say "JOEBLOW" on Masscops.com says I can lift it 10 inches? If the inspection stations are saying 2", just stick with it. Lifting your truck more than that is just gonna get you stopped more anyway.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

CBrown said:


> hey guys does anyone know the lift law formula for a pick up truck?


MGL c39 s69:

If you think it's too high or too low, it probably is. Some genius at GM designed your mv to operate SAFELY at a certain ride height. That's why he gets the big bucks and you are a fryolator guy at Mickey D's, saving up for new camo seat covers !!!!!! GIT ER DUNN !!!!!!!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## ma87k5 (Jan 21, 2008)

According to 540 cmr 6.05 you could go more then 2" using the formula. wb x wt /2200. I was wondering if 540 cmr 6.05 was still valid. Thanks


----------



## ma87k5 (Jan 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if 540 cmr 6.05 is still valid?


----------



## ma87k5 (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks like no one knows if 540 cmr 6.05 is still valid.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Enough of this.


----------

